# Say It. I Dare You.



## hanhan27

Another forum that I visit regularly has a thread like this and frankly, it's kind of nice.

Basically, if there's something that you are just dying to say, let it out here. No matter how controversial or 'unpopular' your opinion may be, sometimes you just need to be brutally honest and say the things you're thinking. 

The only rules are 1, no judging and 2, no commenting on other people's posts. If you can't tolerate other people's opinions, just avoid this thread.

I will start because I am dying for a good rant. 

You are not 'pretty' because you have the time and patience to spend 3 hours a day primping your face and body. If your skin is the color of a carrot and I can wipe your beauty off with a wet wipe, you shouldn't hate on me for not using tanning beds, letting my naturally curly hair do its thing and refusing to cake my face with 8 pounds of foundation, eyeliner and mascara.

Keep your dangerous driving habits to yourself. If I'm driving 5mph over the speed limit, there is no need for you to tailgate me and/or pass me in a no-passing zone. On that note, use your freaking blinker. PLEASE. And don't you *dare* blare your horn at me when you are the one weaving in and out of traffic going 10mph over the speed limit without using your turn signal. I can't read your mind!

Being friends with my boyfriend and being a disruptive nuisance to him & our relationship are two completely different things. The only reason he responds to your 300 text messages a day is because he feels sorry for you and doesn't want to tell you that you're annoying. Don't even act like I'm paranoid and distrustful! You wouldn't be cool with some nasty girl texting your future significant other from sunrise to sunset every day of the week either. Doesn't mean I'm 'jealous' or 'insecure'. Get your own man!

And last but not least, I'm pretty sure that a toxin only hazardous to deer and raccoons needs to be released into the atmosphere. I'm tired of $1500 worth of damage being done to my car every 6 months! I love all animals, but if you're big enough to ruin my entire front end, you need to either learn how to stay out of the road or die.

*Sigh* I feel a bit better.


----------



## Sar-uh

Dear Mom and Dad:

Your son is 33. Don't you think it's time you stopped coddling him? Don't let him move back in. Don't buy him an iPhone and pay for the data plan. Don't offer him his old job at the pizza place. Cut. Him. Off. How is he ever going to learn how to take care of himself?

Whew, that felt good :lol:


----------



## Tara151

To the person at my job who keeps sh***** ON the toilet seat:
You're doing it wrong! How is it possible that after 20+ years of being toilet trained have you not figured out how to do this correctly??? The hole is huge; I could possible fit my head in it. How can you not get your turd in there? Please figure out what you're doing wrong and fix it. You also suck at cleaning it up. Smearing it on the seat is not cleaning it up. There is a sink right there. Do better!
(this is an office job that doesn't have customers)


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

To the girl who doesn't know how to back off. First off, hes my boyfriend and you've known all along. I have told you to back off a dozen times but you don't listen. So because you're so stubborn, I'm going to punch you in the mouth if I ever meet you. You nearly ruined my relationship and still act as if your attempts to talk to my boyfriend are innocent despite the number of times I have found proof otherwise. I even deleted every form of contact you could have with him, but you found a way again. The next time you try something on MY man, I will find you and beat you to a pulp. 

To all the wannabe gangsters, or just plain stupid people, learn how to write. Typing with numbers for letters and cutesy words doesn't make you cool, it makes you look like an uneducated idiot. You go to school for over 10 years and you would think grammar and spelling would have sunk in. If you are actually dyslexic, English is NOT your first language, or have some kind of mental/medical issue that prevents you from writing normally then that's excusable. But otherwise, you have no reason to spell like a 4 year old.

To my parents and certain others, LET THINGS GO. Quit throwing every mistake I have every made and every missed opportunity that's passed me by in my face. I'm human, mistakes come with our genetic makeup. I'm sure you have your own regrets, so stop reminding me of mine. As if everything went perfectly as planned for you when you were my age. 

Whew, been wanting to get this off my chest for AGES! Great idea!


----------



## gogrnny1955

To the dumb jerks who threw their fast food trash out their car window this
morning right in front of me,I did not honk to make friends with you ,I honked because 
I wanted you to know I saw you and I'm pis-ed off with you.
You were from another town at that,wanted to smack you. :evil:


----------



## lehaley

This is WONDERFUL!

I cut you out of my life for a reason, but obviously you're like a nasty case of herpes in the sense that you just keep popping up out of nowhere regardless of how disgusting I find you to be. The fact that I had a somewhat friendly and civil conversation with you on Facebook of all places does not mean that we are friends again and it certainly doesn't mean that I've stopped disliking you. It's not my fault that I am the only person in our friend circle that sees you for the type of person you really are. In their defense, I've known you and have been putting up with your **** the longest. Refusing to be near you might make me look like a huge bitch to everyone else, but you know what, my life has improved tenfold since I kicked your selfish, manipulative ass to the curb. I am a healthier, better person without the negative energy that our friendship brought to my life and I have absolutely no intention of letting you change that. This time *I'M* going to be the selfish one because it's the right move for *ME*.

EDIT: Pardon my expletives. Although it seems that the forum has censored me appropriately. :lol:


----------



## alyssinreality

I know I'm supposed to be your best friend but I can't do it anymore. It's impossible. It's almost like you want to make sure that everyone loses respect for you. You lie so much you can't keep your stories straight, we've all caught you in it. You date a guy for 6 years and then out of the blue break up with him for one of your mutual friends. Oh did I say out of the blue? Sorry, I guess it wasn't--considering how many times you've cheated on him in those past six years. Do you know how hard it is to hear things about you from other people? To have people come up to me and ask if what you did is true? And I just have to tell them that I don't know, because you don't tell me anything anymore. And I can't even tell you I know, because I can't bear to hear you lie to me. 

And I've been texting Caleb behind your back since you dumped him, helping him through it. It's the least I can do, I've been friends with him for as long as you've dated him. He lived in my house with you, and now he's just gone! I've been hoarding his things in my room so I can return them to him without you damaging or continuing to use/wear them. I have also told him everything you did wrong to him in the past to make sure that he never goes back. I know I'm supposed to be your friend but I'm not on your side in this and I can't watch you hurt him ever again.

I stood by your side all of these years, through all the drugs and partying and depression. My family gave you a place to live and bought you clothes and food. We used to spend every day together and now its just a few minutes when we both happen to be passing through the kitchen. I can't stand by your side anymore, not after all the insane things you've done and things you've said. I'm really starting to believe the others when they say you are a sociopath.




Wow sorry, that was heavy. I've been going through a lot the past couple years and its been driving me insane.


----------



## FiaSpice

Oh, there's somethings on my mind for a while I want to let out.

I'm just saying I don't to have a baby/babies for medical & personal reason, I'm not saying no one should have babies nor does it mean I kill babies and eat them. I hate went you look at me like I'm the devil or your try to convince me I'll change my mind one day. Please understand it's MY choice not to have kids and it's probably better that way.

No I'm not walking with a cane or in a wheelchair, yes I "look fine" but I'm sick, you just can't see. No I'm not a lazy girl: I just happends to have multiple sclerosis that cause fatigue. No that doesn't make me "annormal" and please don't put my illnes on the same level as someone that is mentally retarded.


----------



## cthom

TO the woman who keeps trying to guilt me into buying your avon products. im not intrested. leave me alone. 

To the nasty people who tell me i didnt deserve ocean. screw off. i love my aniamls more than i love myself. when i cant afford food for myself 
i bought there food. i cant tell you how many times i had to eat hedgehog kibble. and how dare you say hudini dyeing was my fault. i took him to 3 vets and a i drove 3 hours to a diffrent city jus to take him to a specialist. its not my fault. i cared for him and he is my small angel.


----------



## nikki

Please, when you post here, remember this is a kid friendly forum and chose your words and phrases with that in mind, if you couldn't say it in elementary school please don't say it here.


Thanks!


----------



## hanhan27

Good catch, Nikki! I should have mentioned that.

By the way. In case anyone was wondering... being pregnant is not a valid excuse for looking trashy in public. I don't care if you're just shopping at Walmart. Your shirt should cover all parts of your midsection and I shouldn't be able to see your buttcheeks.


----------



## gogrnny1955

I hate the person who posted a 5 month old albino hedgie for 400.00
with her "tank". on Craigs list.
They had the nerve to say whoever gets her should educate themselves first.
We are in Calif. where we are still not allowed to have them.
I will rescue when I can,but she is too far away and 400.00 is horrible to ask.
Poor baby


----------



## Immortalia

'nough said.

*Photo courtesy of SR.
*Viewer discrection for those who wish to look up either of SR's blogs. Recent topics discussed are horrific with tragic pictures.*


----------



## Lilysmommy

I hate to be the evil buzzkill, really, I do. But I do NOT think that it is "oh so adorable" or amazing or anything else to see pictures of a bird being allowed to play in a chocolate fountain and even be drinking the chocolate. I don't understand why it's not more apparent to people that chocolate is toxic to many animals, including birds. So no, that picture is not cute. That picture is nothing but a bird being put in danger (even if it didn't end up ingesting enough to be actually harmed) by an owner that's an idiot.

(In the same vein, to a friend of mine, just because an Oreo cookie isn't enough chocolate to kill your lab and boxer does NOT mean that it's something they need for a snack.)


----------



## Immortalia

Lilysmommy said:


> I hate to be the evil buzzkill, really, I do. But I do NOT think that it is "oh so adorable" or amazing or anything else to see pictures of a bird being allowed to play in a chocolate fountain and even be drinking the chocolate. I don't understand why it's not more apparent to people that chocolate is toxic to many animals, including birds. So no, that picture is not cute. That picture is nothing but a bird being put in danger (even if it didn't end up ingesting enough to be actually harmed) by an owner that's an idiot.
> 
> (In the same vein, to a friend of mine, just because an Oreo cookie isn't enough chocolate to kill your lab and boxer does NOT mean that it's something they need for a snack.)


Oh wtf... I JUST saw that pic... X.x looks like the poor bird is actually suffocating


----------



## Draenog

Lilysmommy said:


> I hate to be the evil buzzkill, really, I do. But I do NOT think that it is "oh so adorable" or amazing or anything else to see pictures of a bird being allowed to play in a chocolate fountain and even be drinking the chocolate. I don't understand why it's not more apparent to people that chocolate is toxic to many animals, including birds. So no, that picture is not cute. That picture is nothing but a bird being put in danger (even if it didn't end up ingesting enough to be actually harmed) by an owner that's an idiot.
> 
> (In the same vein, to a friend of mine, just because an Oreo cookie isn't enough chocolate to kill your lab and boxer does NOT mean that it's something they need for a snack.)


Are you referring to this clip? 



 Because that's a fake (computer animated) bird.


----------



## Christemo

To the one Orioles fan in our section at the game last night screaming "WE'RE IN FIRST PLACE WE'RE IN FIRST PLACE GET OUT OF OUR STADIUM":
If it wasn't for the Phillies fans at the game, there would be three people in the stands. Also, you're still the O's. Good day.


----------



## Alexia

Mom. I know my room looks messy but I everything has its place. So please stop asking me to "clean" it becuase then I'll have to rearrange everything :roll: .


----------



## FiaSpice

Alexia said:


> Mom. I know my room looks messy but I everything has its place. So please stop asking me to "clean" it becuase then I'll have to rearrange everything :roll: .


My mom was like that when I got back home after my first break-up. Mind you I was 23 and been living on my own for 2 years prior, I wasn't used to get told to clean up my room (speciallt wince my ex was more messy then me!)


----------



## bmaditz

To the people who roll their eyes and say "as a pet?" when I talk about my hedgehog. Yes, I have one as a pet IMAGINE that, and yes I probably talk about him way to much, and no they're not for everyone......but I LOVE him and I think he enjoys my company too. So shut up and let do what I want. Do I say that you having 27 pairs of shoes that look exactly the same is dumb, no. So who are you to tell me what pet to have!!!! And yes sometimes, I admit it, I watch shows for kids, and yes I like them. It's better than watching the trash that is on every other channel. I can watch what I want. :evil: 

Felt good sigggggggghhhhhhhhh


----------



## Alexia

bmaditz said:


> And yes sometimes, I admit it, I watch shows for kids, and yes I like them.


My Little Pony FTW! :lol:


----------



## FiaSpice

bmaditz said:


> To the people who roll their eyes and say "as a pet?" when I talk about my hedgehog. Yes, I have one as a pet IMAGINE that, and yes I probably talk about him way to much, and no they're not for everyone......but I LOVE him and I think he enjoys my company too. So shut up and let do what I want. Do I say that you having 27 pairs of shoes that look exactly the same is dumb, no. So who are you to tell me what pet to have!!!!


+ 1 000 000
I hate to justify having a pet hedgehog and, more recently, sconvincing some poeple why I'm sick I have to put one down and one died. They aren't just "prickly hamster" and yet, I'm sure hamster lover have emotional bond with their pets.


----------



## bmaditz

Alexia said:


> My Little Pony FTW! :lol:


 I'm throwing it out there. Avatar the last airbender and Disney channel I LIKE!!!


----------



## bmaditz

FiaSpice said:


> + 1 000 000
> I hate to justify having a pet hedgehog and, more recently, sconvincing some poeple why I'm sick I have to put one down and one died. They aren't just "prickly hamster" and yet, I'm sure hamster lover have emotional bond with their pets.


 That's terrible. I don't know why people have such a hard time with the fact that hedgies give just as much love and enjoyment as ANY other pet. I feel for you loosing two babies  And yes hedgie haters I call my Briar my baby!!! So there!


----------



## bmaditz

One more thing. I hate it when I show concern for my hedgie saying he has dry skin or is loosing his quills and I get told stop worrying it's just a hedgehog. JUST A HEDGEHOG!!!! No, he's not just a hedgehog his name is Briar and I love him like I love my family. I CAN and WILL worry over little things it's just what new moms do. You can't tell me I can't worry and loose sleep thinking he isn't comfortable. That's probably why he pees on you. HE KNOWS!!!! :evil: That's a stupid pet, you can't even pet it. No YOU can't pet him because he quills up when you're around. I pet him and snuggle all the time. I'm sorry that Briar hates you, but you know what they say, animals have a sixth sense!!!


----------



## FiaSpice

bmaditz said:


> One more thing. I hate it when I show concern for my hedgie saying he has dry skin or is loosing his quills and I get told stop worrying it's just a hedgehog. JUST A HEDGEHOG!!!! No, he's not just a hedgehog his name is Briar and I love him like I love my family. I CAN and WILL worry over little things it's just what new moms do. You can't tell me I can't worry and loose sleep thinking he isn't comfortable. That's probably why he pees on you. HE KNOWS!!!! :evil: That's a stupid pet, you can't even pet it. No YOU can't pet him because he quills up when you're around. I pet him and snuggle all the time. I'm sorry that Briar hates you, but you know what they say, animals have a sixth sense!!!


Couple years ago, when Litchi got entiritis (spelling ?), my (now ex) grand-mother in law said to me and my boyfriend at that time: "Gave it Imodium and if it doesn't work get a new one" :x No! a new one won't do and I'm gonna spend money to taking "it" to the vet and give her apropriate meds.


----------



## bmaditz

FiaSpice said:


> Couple years ago, when Litchi got entiritis (spelling ?), my (now ex) grand-mother in law said to me and my boyfriend at that time: "Gave it Imodium and if it doesn't work get a new one" :x No! a new one won't do and I'm gonna spend money to taking "it" to the vet and give her apropriate meds.


 People frustrate me :evil: I heard that!!!! They're our babies not an old pair of shoes. They can't just be replaced. Especially if they die in tragic ways. Healing is required. Some people are just barbaric. Hedgehogs have feelings, and personalities, and give plenty of love.


----------



## FiaSpice

bmaditz said:


> FiaSpice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple years ago, when Litchi got entiritis (spelling ?), my (now ex) grand-mother in law said to me and my boyfriend at that time: "Gave it Imodium and if it doesn't work get a new one" :x No! a new one won't do and I'm gonna spend money to taking "it" to the vet and give her apropriate meds.
> 
> 
> 
> People frustrate me :evil: I heard that!!!! They're our babies not an old pair of shoes. They can't just be replaced. Especially if they die in tragic ways. Healing is required. Some people are just barbaric. Hedgehogs have feelings, and personalities, and give plenty of love.
Click to expand...

Yes, and I'm probably never gonna have kids so they where like my kids to me.


----------



## bmaditz

FiaSpice said:


> Yes, and I'm probably never gonna have kids so they where like my kids to me.


 I think that is sooo sweet that they were like your kids. I hope you feel better soon and can give a brand new baby some love


----------



## hanhan27

To my co-workers, who basically *expect* me to help them out when they want off for something - NO, I will not work for you on my weekend off if you plan on 'making it up to me' by working one of my week day shifts. It's bad enough that we work in health care and have to work weekends at all. I'm not a huge fan of never having a fricken' Saturday night off and I would appreciate it if you would stop guilt tripping me into working for you, or giving me a hard time when I say that I can't cover your weekend shift.

And to the person moving out of the house I'm going to be renting... Your lease is up on June 30th. That does not mean you have until the middle of July to move your crap out. That means you should have been packing a month ago in order to be OUT by June 30th so I can be IN July 1st. :roll: Duh.


----------



## bmaditz

To my family....I don't care if you think that a website just for hedgehogs is stupid!!!! HHC is one of the friendliest and helped websites I've ever used! So, yes there is a BUNCH of other people out there that love their hedgehog just as much as I do!!!! So there goes your theory about me being a crazy freak who obsesses about a "stupid" hedgehog. Also to my English teacher.....REALLY I spend two paragraphs worth telling you cool stuff about my hedgehog, and you give me a one hundred percent, but then comment "I liked the pictures. I'd never thought of porcupines as cute, but they are." REALLY A PORCUPINE!!!!!!!! WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! I even ended my essay saying so that's a little bit about me and a lot da' bit about my hedgehog. Then you call him a PORCUPINE!?!?!?!?!?!?! I don't think she actually reads ANYTHING I write :evil:


----------



## Orabel3

bmaditz said:


> To my family....I don't care if you think that a website just for hedgehogs is stupid!!!! HHC is one of the friendliest and helped websites I've ever used! So, yes there is a BUNCH of other people out there that love their hedgehog just as much as I do!!!! So there goes your theory about me being a crazy freak who obsesses about a "stupid" hedgehog. Also to my English teacher.....REALLY I spend two paragraphs worth telling you cool stuff about my hedgehog, and you give me a one hundred percent, but then comment "I liked the pictures. I'd never thought of porcupines as cute, but they are." REALLY A PORCUPINE!!!!!!!! WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! I even ended my essay saying so that's a little bit about me and a lot da' bit about my hedgehog. Then you call him a PORCUPINE!?!?!?!?!?!?! I don't think she actually reads ANYTHING I write :evil:


Next time someone says something about HHC ask them if they'd rather you talk about Briar even more than you already do! We obsess over our babies because we love them and that's the way it should be! And I came to that conclusion a long time ago about teachers not reading. A few semesters ago I had a weekly lab report assignment and from week 3 to week 8 I said in every report that I was completely lost and needed help yet the teacher never said a word about it, I also got between 90-100% on every one of them :lol: .

Oh by the way, Avatar the last airbender is the greatest cartoon EVER!!!


----------



## bmaditz

Orabel3 said:


> Next time someone says something about HHC ask them if they'd rather you talk about Briar even more than you already do! We obsess over our babies because we love them and that's the way it should be! And I came to that conclusion a long time ago about teachers not reading. A few semesters ago I had a weekly lab report assignment and from week 3 to week 8 I said in every report that I was completely lost and needed help yet the teacher never said a word about it, I also got between 90-100% on every one of them :lol: .
> 
> Oh by the way, Avatar the last airbender is the greatest cartoon EVER!!!


 Trust me they'd want me to stay on the site  I love Briar so much  A couple of my friends that did lab notebooks told me that they wrote stories every week about flying pigs and got 100%. :lol: I guess I just thought an English class would be different. Considering she's grading us on what we write :? IDK! THANK YOU!!!!!! I just finished the entire series on Netflix! It was AMAZING. Katara was right Aang did save the world. I must say Sokka kills me :lol: I love his sarcasm!!!!!!! I want an Appa and a Momo!!!! I just had one question from the end of the series. Aang is OBVIOUSLY the last airbender. Soooooo unless he can make A LOT of airbending babies I see no hope for the air nomades


----------



## Orabel3

bmaditz said:


> Trust me they'd want me to stay on the site  I love Briar so much  A couple of my friends that did lab notebooks told me that they wrote stories every week about flying pigs and got 100%. :lol: I guess I just thought an English class would be different. Considering she's grading us on what we write :? IDK! THANK YOU!!!!!! I just finished the entire series on Netflix! It was AMAZING. Katara was rigth Aang did save the world. I must say Sokka kills me :lol: I love his sarcasm!!!!!!! I want an Appa and a Momo!!!! I just had one question from the end of the series. Aang is OBVIOUSLY the last airbender. Soooooo unless he can make A LOT of airbending babies I see no hope for the air nomades


Mine love that i'm on here so I can give them a break too! I always thought English would be different too and I did have one that was but the other i've taken was a joke except for the peer reviews. They would notice if I tried to fumble through but not the teacher! Also they just started a new series called the Legend of Korra where Katara is an old lady and her and Aang's kids were all airbenders I believe and their grandkids. I haven't watched much of it but it is mainly about the next avatar..


----------



## FiaSpice

To the guys I meet on dating site: It might be "normal" nowdays to have an "homerun" (I'm keeping this kid friendly...) on a first date, but I'm not like that. I wouldn't even go as far as first base. If you don't like it, that's your choice, but don't go on saying I'm "stiff" and convince me to "loosen up". I have values, respect them please.

Yep, I was one called names because I told aguy I wouldn't meet him at his home, only in a public place. I even took time to mention before agreeing on a date that I don't "play baseball" on a first date.


----------



## bmaditz

Orabel3 said:


> Mine love that i'm on here so I can give them a break too! I always thought English would be different too and I did have one that was but the other i've taken was a joke except for the peer reviews. They would notice if I tried to fumble through but not the teacher! Also they just started a new series called the Legend of Korra where Katara is an old lady and her and Aang's kids were all airbenders I believe and their grandkids. I haven't watched much of it but it is mainly about the next avatar..


 Why do they tell us college is sooo important and then the teachers pass us even if we have NO idea what we are doing?!?!?!?!?!?!?! I'm DEFINITELY going to watch that!!!!!!!! I bet old Aang is a super cute grandpa  He was always soooo adorable in the series......soooo innocent


----------



## bmaditz

FiaSpice said:


> To the guys I meet on dating site: It might be "normal" nowdays to have an "homerun" (I'm keeping this kid friendly...) on a first date, but I'm not like that. I wouldn't even go as far as first base. If you don't like it, that's your choice, but don't go on saying I'm "stiff" and convince me to "loosen up". I have values, respect them please.
> 
> Yep, I was one called names because I told aguy I wouldn't meet him at his home, only in a public place. I even took time to mention before agreeing on a date that I don't "play baseball" on a first date.


 Good for you!!!!!! Don't let a guy treat you like trash when you're not. Wait for the guy that will respect you, and treats you like a true lady should be treated!


----------



## FiaSpice

bmaditz said:


> FiaSpice said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the guys I meet on dating site: It might be "normal" nowdays to have an "homerun" (I'm keeping this kid friendly...) on a first date, but I'm not like that. I wouldn't even go as far as first base. If you don't like it, that's your choice, but don't go on saying I'm "stiff" and convince me to "loosen up". I have values, respect them please.
> 
> Yep, I was one called names because I told aguy I wouldn't meet him at his home, only in a public place. I even took time to mention before agreeing on a date that I don't "play baseball" on a first date.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you!!!!!! Don't let a guy treat you like trash when you're not. Wait for the guy that will respect you, and treats you like a true lady should be treated!
Click to expand...

Exactly. It's just a bit sad to feel all the good ones are taken (or friendzone me). Having spent 9 years with the same guy and never dated before, I came to a brutal reality 3 years ago. I hope there's a good guy out there waiting for me and willing to take me as I am.

Gee, I feel this topic is like a therapy, I feel better letting things off my chest.


----------



## KayGee

Okay, I'm in the mood to rage right now. 

Just because I believe in gay rights does not mean I, myself, am homosexual. All it means is that I believe in equality between humans. Do I have to be an animal to believe in animal rights? Do I have to be disabled to believe in rights for the disabled? 

Why won't you just let them get married already? Two men being married don't affect anyone else's life. I know the excuse people always use like "I don't want my children seeing them. Think about the children! Their young minds are not allowed to witness two males holding hands." Well, if that excuse is allowed, then does that mean I can ban mullets because I don't want my future children to be exposed to that hairstyle? 

P.S. In about forty years from now, every person against same sex marriage is going to feel so ignorant and stupid when it is commonly accepted as "normal", similar to the people who thought blacks and whites could not marry forty years back.


----------



## bmaditz

FiaSpice said:


> Exactly. It's just a bit sad to feel all the good ones are taken (or friendzone me). Having spent 9 years with the same guy and never dated before, I came to a brutal reality 3 years ago. I hope there's a good guy out there waiting for me and willing to take me as I am.
> 
> Gee, I feel this topic is like a therapy, I feel better letting things off my chest.


 I always say the cute ones are either gay or married  Just when you think you've found a decent guy......SURPRISE....he's taken or bats for the other team.  But I truly believe that if I wait long enough I will be sooooooooo glad I did. I want to be able to look my husband in the eye one day, and tell him I have saved myself for YOU and ONLY you. Hang in there your dream man is out there somewhere you just haven't found each other yet. My dream guy would have to be a mix between Tarzan and Thor. Also it wouldn't hurt for him to be Australian  Okay so how much do I owe you for my session :lol: I feel like I've been in therapy too


----------



## FiaSpice

KayGee said:


> Okay, I'm in the mood to rage right now.
> 
> Just because I believe in gay rights does not mean I, myself, am homosexual. All it means is that I believe in equality between humans. Do I have to be an animal to believe in animal rights? Do I have to be disabled to believe in rights for the disabled?
> 
> Why won't you just let them get married already? Two men being married don't affect anyone else's life. I know the excuse people always use like "I don't want my children seeing them. Think about the children! Their young minds are not allowed to witness two males holding hands." Well, if that excuse is allowed, then does that mean I can ban mullets because I don't want my future children to be exposed to that hairstyle?
> 
> P.S. In about forty years from now, every person against same sex marriage is going to feel so ignorant and stupid when it is commonly accepted as "normal", similar to the people who thought blacks and whites could not marry forty years back.


You are so right. I'm glad I live in a really tolerant place (If I remember right Québec was one the the first province to allow gay marriage). Some Concervative MP wanted to "cancel" he new Canadian law allowing gay and lesbian marriage. I was shocked. I think the wrost excuse is to "project the sacntity of marriage" then what about divorce. I've seen gay couple on TV together for more than 20 + years while straight people divorce like it's nothing at all.



bmaditz said:


> ] I always say the cute ones are either gay or married  Just when you think you've found a decent guy......SURPRISE....he's taken or bats for the other team.  But I truly believe that if I wait long enough I will be sooooooooo glad I did. I want to be able to look my husband in the eye one day, and tell him I have saved myself for YOU and ONLY you. Hang in there your dream man is out there somewhere you just haven't found each other yet. My dream guy would have to be a mix between Tarzan and Thor. Also it wouldn't hurt for him to be Australian  Okay so how much do I owe you for my session :lol: I feel like I've been in therapy too


I just found the perfect man. He's a bit geeky (I like), my age (I don't date older men), inteligent, good job, a bit romantic, and not interested in "playing baseball" until he's in a relationship (I don't save myself for marriage, but I save myself for a serious boyfriend), wasn't intimidated by my 9 years relation ship and my 3 years ol celibacy, knows about my MS & don't mind and, more importantly, doesn't want kids. But guess what, he just gave me the "I wanna be just friends" spech  Some poeple just said I should "lower my standard" well a lot of my medical condition prevent me to do so: I can't be sporty, washing hedgie cage WAS the most exhausting thing I did, taking care of kids is way more than I can't handle and I have to find someone that's whilling to accept that, I may someday, not be able to work anymore (so have a good job). I'm sure we'll find our right man one day, let's hope it's sooner than later.


----------



## bmaditz

FiaSpice said:


> I'm sure we'll find our right man one day, let's hope it's sooner than later.


 HERE HERE!!!! :lol:


----------



## FiaSpice

I really need to let some steem off.

Two months ago, I finally put on my personal graphic design website/portfolio. I was quite happy with myself. Then yesterday, I get an email (on my personal email with my ISP, the one I use all the time) from a company I used to work for threatening me to sue my ass off/involve my lawyer if I didn't take down stuff on my protfolio because my contract suposedly said I couldn't use what I made. Thgat it was his thrid email and I've never answered, blah blah blah. I was gutted that they couldn't just politely ask me to take them down instead of threatening me. It's normal practice in the graphic design world to show what project you worked for in the past, people want to see my portfolio before hiring me orgiving me a contract. None of the other agency I've worked for acted like that.

I checked my email I use on the website (with my doman name) and he indeed sent me message before. Heck I'm not checking my mail everyday, what if I was in vacation anyways! The first message wheren't even nice and also threatening with lawyer and cease and desist stuff.

Make me regret not involving the "work board" for unfair dismissal when they let me go. One of my co-worker was spreading lies about me (about mistake I've never made) and I knew that I costed their medication insurence too much money (because my MS drugs cost 2K$ a month) and that bugged them.

I always try to be in good term with former employers, I just expected they would be just polite and nice instead of blimbing on their high horse.


----------



## talibali

To one of my friends; I am sick.of fighting for your attention, I try to help.you as much as i can but you keep thinking I'm using you ! I why dont know why but I want to call the DNR about the 5 raccoons you have in your home along with the 14 Pomeranians that are basically breeding stock being forced. 

Also to my boss, I don't understand how July 6 all the way to August 8th is considered 2 WEEKS! Are you serious? Whatever! Ugh!!!!!!$

So much to rant about

One more thing... to my sleeping organism why can't you just work when joe isn't here to make me feel safe and warm? I mean yeah I wouldn't mind getting sleep and all but you can what you want. Smh.


----------



## Tabi

I Hate Mit Romney, and I wish my parents didn't see me as a failure. I wish I could make them proud with my music but I don't see that happening..


----------



## njdepietro

FiaSpice said:


> bmaditz said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the people who roll their eyes and say "as a pet?" when I talk about my hedgehog. Yes, I have one as a pet IMAGINE that, and yes I probably talk about him way to much, and no they're not for everyone......but I LOVE him and I think he enjoys my company too. So shut up and let do what I want. Do I say that you having 27 pairs of shoes that look exactly the same is dumb, no. So who are you to tell me what pet to have!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> + 1 000 000
> I hate to justify having a pet hedgehog and, more recently, sconvincing some poeple why I'm sick I have to put one down and one died. They aren't just "prickly hamster" and yet, I'm sure hamster lover have emotional bond with their pets.
Click to expand...

I completely agree, recently i have told a few friends and family members that we will be getting our first hedgie, and the most common response is.. "oh, what do they do?" WHAT?? What do you mean what do they do? what does a cat or a lizard do? or a crab or a hampster? They are pets to love and cuddle in my eyes, and when that is said they say.. "oh, ok, why don't you get a dog?" lol.. there are many reasons why i would choose a hedgie over a dog in my life right now. I'm a College sutdent, with part time work, fiance, new house, still traveling, and the hedgie is smaller, easier to clean up after, can go places with me, easier to find a sitter.. the list goes on.don


----------



## njdepietro

bmaditz said:


> To my family....I don't care if you think that a website just for hedgehogs is stupid!!!! HHC is one of the friendliest and helped websites I've ever used! So, yes there is a BUNCH of other people out there that love their hedgehog just as much as I do!!!! So there goes your theory about me being a crazy freak who obsesses about a "stupid" hedgehog. Also to my English teacher.....REALLY I spend two paragraphs worth telling you cool stuff about my hedgehog, and you give me a one hundred percent, but then comment "I liked the pictures. I'd never thought of porcupines as cute, but they are." REALLY A PORCUPINE!!!!!!!! WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! I even ended my essay saying so that's a little bit about me and a lot da' bit about my hedgehog. Then you call him a PORCUPINE!?!?!?!?!?!?! I don't think she actually reads ANYTHING I write :evil:


I hate when i tell someone im getting a hedgie, they say, oh you mean a porcupine? NOOOOOOO NOT A PORCUPINE!! GRR>> :x


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

njdepietro said:


> I hate when i tell someone im getting a hedgie, they say, oh you mean a porcupine? NOOOOOOO NOT A PORCUPINE!! GRR>>


 :evil: I agree. If I said hedgehog then I meant hedgehog. If I had said I was getting a porcupine then Id say porcupine! I know the difference and don't need to be corrected by someone who has no idea what they're saying! Hmmpf!


----------



## bmaditz

njdepietro said:


> I completely agree, recently i have told a few friends and family members that we will be getting our first hedgie, and the most common response is.. "oh, what do they do?" WHAT?? What do you mean what do they do? what does a cat or a lizard do? or a crab or a hampster? They are pets to love and cuddle in my eyes, and when that is said they say.. "oh, ok, why don't you get a dog?" lol.. there are many reasons why i would choose a hedgie over a dog in my life right now. I'm a College sutdent, with part time work, fiance, new house, still traveling, and the hedgie is smaller, easier to clean up after, can go places with me, easier to find a sitter.. the list goes on.don


 I totally know what you're saying. I have actually been asked, "Do you keep it in a cage?" No, as a matter of fact I just let a small pokey hedgehog have free roam of my house?!?!?!?!


----------



## bmaditz

njdepietro said:


> I hate when i tell someone im getting a hedgie, they say, oh you mean a porcupine? NOOOOOOO NOT A PORCUPINE!! GRR>> :x


 My mom actually thought before I got my hedgehog that porcupines and hedgehogs were the same thing :roll:


----------



## njdepietro

bmaditz said:


> njdepietro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate when i tell someone im getting a hedgie, they say, oh you mean a porcupine? NOOOOOOO NOT A PORCUPINE!! GRR>> :x
> 
> 
> 
> My mom actually thought before I got my hedgehog that porcupines and hedgehogs were the same thing :roll:
Click to expand...

Honestly, i think most people do. they are not even related~! haha


----------



## talibali

I want my health issues yo go away or to show signs of what's really wrong because every time I'm.in the doctor, my health is perfectly fine. I don't get it. My stomach is way to far bloated and hurts like a really mean bad word and my hip I can't put any weight on it without crying. :/ at least I have my Prim girl to keep me happy while I try to suck.it up for her.


----------



## Alexia

*SONIC DOESN'T EQUAL REAL HEDGHOGS*

STOP THE COMPARISONS! I know this is my second post on the same thread but, holy mother of God. Sonic isn't real. The comparisons are annoying in way, its like if every time someone saw a picture of a dinosaur they exclaim, "Hey! That's not Yoshi! Yoshi is green blah blah blah. That dino is brown. All dinos are supposed to be green like Yoshi." Real hedgies are not fast like Sonic. They're not blue either. asfhj


----------



## hanhan27

Seriously? Why do people work in health care if they don't give a crap about their client's/patient's HEALTH or CARE?? I am so tired of working with people who see our group home residents as annoyances. We are here for THEM. We get paid to take care of THEM. This isn't about you, it's about THEM and if you can't treat them with respect then it's time for you to find a new job. Preferably somewhere far far away from people who require assistance with day to day living!


I'm going to go practice my deep breathing now. *Eye twitch*


----------



## SouthernSweet

agreed about healthcare. *nursing student*

Needed 80% on pharm exams average to pass class. Studied butt off for final. Woke up this morning, found out my great grandma passed away, then had to go take the exam. So my average is 77%. This is just too much.


----------



## bmaditz

I'm sorry that I'm a Christian and I believe that only one man and one woman should be married. Am I going to force that on anyone....no of course not. I think every one has been given the ability to chose what they believe, but don't say that Christians or Baptists are the only people who judge. I get judged everyday when I say I am a Christian, and I know as you read this you probably have a false view of who I am. True lately gay people may feel judged considering the whole chick-fil-a thing, but now at least they have a taste of what I go through everyday. Tolerance for gays yah maybe as soon as there is tolerance for Christians....I won't hold my breath. :roll:


----------



## BDawson

Why do mothers allow their sons to pee on the toilet seat in a public restroom?! Do these moms let this happen at home? If your son is big enough to stand and pee, either send him to the men's room with a urinal, or teach him to lift the toilet seat! It's just plain rude to pee on the seat for someone else to clean up!!


----------



## FiaSpice

Having political opinions is a great thing, but I hate when people try to convince me theirs is the best and I should be ashamed to to share the opinion of the majority. It's election time in my province and saying your against the separation is a bad thing and people will try to convince you it's the best thing ever, sorry but I don't agree but I won't force my belief on anyone. This could aply to religion too....


----------



## Don Ricci

Being anti-incest is a prejudice. Being anti-polyamory is a prejudice. In fact, being anti-any healthy relationship between consenting adults _is a prejudice_.

Also, it's not a crime not to care about a mass tragedy, and people shouldn't be attacked for it.


----------



## Sar-uh

My manager just passed up the chance to promote me to full-time, after I've worked my butt off at that place for 2 years. Instead, she is going to hire someone entirely new for the full-time position to do her paperwork for her, which is NOT a full-time job. I have never seen a more selfish act. I am shocked and hurt, and searching for a new job.


----------



## laurentj23

Lol! This thread is hillarious! Subscribed!


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs

yikes, that's gross. A couple of years ago I was in a retail store and the washroom was unbelievable in there. I took a picture, sent it to head office with my comments, and the next time I was there, they had put a sheet up with marked off daily checks from the staff that had to keep it clean. Maybe that would help?

that had to


Tara151 said:


> To the person at my job who keeps sh***** ON the toilet seat:
> You're doing it wrong! How is it possible that after 20+ years of being toilet trained have you not figured out how to do this correctly??? The hole is huge; I could possible fit my head in it. How can you not get your turd in there? Please figure out what you're doing wrong and fix it. You also suck at cleaning it up. Smearing it on the seat is not cleaning it up. There is a sink right there. Do better!
> (this is an office job that doesn't have customers)


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs

oh  sorry, I forgot about rule two...no more comments


----------



## SpiritWolves1

yes. i have pets, i love my animals, that does not make me some crazy animal horder. got it? yes i have pictures of my hedgehogs in my school locker, get over it! its not your locker! so what i dont wear make up or do my hair or wear designer stuff. thats me, get over it. ya id rather read a book or doodle then watch tv or text, or hang out. that doesnt make me antisocial. yes im 15 and weigh 92 pounds, im not anorexic, its my metabolism and if youve ever seen me eat you wouldnt have even said that. i loved him yes, i went back to him yes because i thought he loved me, he didnt, and im very much so considering getting a restraining order because of what he said to me. i may not be popular but that doesnt mean you need to tease me, taunt me and make me feel worthless. i have a life. im me. so what id rather play with my hogs then do what ever you are all doing, i dont care!


----------



## ashjac18

Dear teens
Everyone has tough times you shouldnt pick on someone for how they look or what they like.
You can push people over the edge.


----------



## PinkHedgehog

To the girl who flirts with the guy I fancies which she knows even though she is my supposed "friend". And to the girls who say "I'm not fat I'm curvy!" If you can't get up a flight of stairs you are either very fat or very unfit.


----------



## laurentj23

PinkHedgehog said:


> To the girl who flirts with the guy I fancies which she knows even though she is my supposed "friend". And to the girls who say "I'm not fat I'm curvy!" If you can't get up a flight of stairs you are either very fat or very unfit.[/quote
> 
> I heard the curvy excuse for so long! Lol! Kinda like im not fat. Im big bone!


----------



## Chihirolee3

Just because someone is young, does not mean they are dumb/naive/whatever your accusation may be!

My husband and I are 21, and have been married over a year now. Everything we have we own outright, even our house. We both have 4 year degrees and no loans of any kind because we have been smart! 

I absolutely HATE IT when people question our relationship. We often get comments of how we are going to be divorced soon because we are too young to be married. It is understandable to be concerned, but to not only assume it's going to happen, but point out it WILL happen, is not only rude, but highly disrespecful to no end! When people make their choices, whether they deem to be stupid ones or not, is in no way a place a for people to not only judge, but condemn the poor people who will have to learn for themselves the trials of this world. The best thing anyone can be is supportive and try to help friends and family take steps in the right direction, whether or not their choices previously may have been bad or not. 

I absolutely HATE IT when people tell us or anyone that we know nothing of this world because of our youth. This is something where there are many people that I could just slap in the face for such remarks. NO ONE has any right to judge anyone else in this, whether they are little kids or not! As caregivers and parents, many know that children have a great deal to learn and have a lot of naivety towards the world. However, there are many children out there who have seen and experianced such horrid things that many simple folk cannot even dream of knowing! I can attest to that myself! Oftentimes it is children who point out the world as wonderful and colorful, when adults overcomplicate the world in such depressing ways! Everyone knows SOMETHING of this world, and no one knows everything, and thus no one has a right to judge in such condescending ways!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Dear Uncles: Just because you think you run the house..you don't. Grandma does. And that doesn't give you the right to give a hard time about everything. I'm allowed to have my laundry down stairs for 24 hours while I do 5 loads. I'm nice enough to put your laundry in the drier when need be (well no anymore, now I'm spilling bleach on it..game on..) When I need the bathroom twice a week at quarter to 6am, let me have it! I need to leave at 6. You have no right to complain. You dont need to leave for work for another hour and a half. I'm tired of who ever keeps peeing/pooping on the seat and leaving it there. Even you grandma. Why do I need to clean that up before I sit down. It's just gross. You complain about my hair in the shower drain...well I complain about your loogies in the sink. No matter how much I splash water on it, it wont go down..

Dear other person whos name I shall not say: I'm tired of you yelling at me and not taking responsibility for your own actions. Its not my fault you where late to work, you could of gotten up at any time. It's not my fault for anything that happens to you. I'm only hear to support you and all you seem to do is bring me down

I'm so exhausted by it all.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

PinkHedgehog said:


> . And to the girls who say "I'm not fat I'm curvy!" If you can't get up a flight of stairs you are either very fat or very unfit.


Even when I was thin I couldn't get up a flight of stairs without being winded lmao 70lbs later still the same thing. Need to loose weight..-sigh-


----------



## AnnabellasMomma

To the coworker who bullies me and insists on telling me your having such a bad day everyday, consider that i have things going on too! I am bipolar and i still come into work every day with a smile on my face ready to work no matter how bad my day is, ateast you have some control over your mood.

To the boss who belittles me and wont let me work the double shift i was to work i would like to inform you i needed that shift to survive, my fiancee was just laid off and we cant buy any food or pay our rent so thank you for that.

To everyone at my old job who bullied me out of the job, karma is a bitch. You made fun of me for having to be hospitalized to better myself, do you feel better now?


----------



## Kam

To the world;
Just because I have the body of a super model doesn't mean I'm going to use my looks or feminine persuasion to get what I want in life, don't assume you know what I want.

To the love of my life, stop thinking I'm going to leave you just because you got sick and can't do anything but be their when I get home. Don't push me away because you don't think you deserve me, your too intelligent to be such a dummy head.
I know your in pain but focusing on your disease and all the things you can't do will only ever hurt us, I won't hate you for leaning on me but I need you to not give up.

To the Christians that don't get what folks have against them, just read Christian opions of others, maybe you'll understand.


----------



## FiaSpice

To my coworker:

It's irritating when you ask me stupid question that you should know since college or before (No need to be a graphic designer to understand, there's no white ink in the printer, it's the paper color). It's iritating when you constantly text in front of everyone at lunchtime. It's also more than anoying when you try to give me love life advice when you barely experienced it. If I want a future boyfriend that's my age (not way too young or old), share the same desire not to have kids etc. it's my perogative. I don't need you to tell me that I'm difficult and that's why I've been single for 4 years.


----------



## Avarris

To the idiot in the Mustang: Did you REALLY have to turn left just then or could you maybe have waited 5 more seconds to get where you are going? Thank you Oh, so much for the loss of my car, and oh I don't know, learning what it feels like to get smacked in the face by airbags and walking around feeling like I have a spine made of glass! I certainly appreciate that you were in a hurry, and I get to pay for it. 

To his Insurance Company: No I"m not moving my disabled vehicle because YOU don't want to pay the daily storage fee... Your client put me in a no win situation, Pay for it. Thats what you collect his premium and deductible for isn't it? Don't even get me started on my medical bills that are going to pile up thanks to YOUR client.

To my boss: Grow up and supervise your people so I don't have to, or pay me your salary and I'll do your job too.

To those who question my singlehood: My divorce took over two years. I've legally been single for 4 months.. I like it that way and I don't wanna change it. Quit trying to hook me up. If I wanted to "get some" I can go down the street to the bar and "find me some". I have a "BOB" at home to take care of me and I'm good with that for now, Okay?

To my Back: The sooner you shift back in place, the sooner we can go back to our life. Heal quick! I miss you.

To all of my friends out in the world: Have a Happy Holiday Season. Stay Safe, and if you need a DD, you have my number, use it!


----------



## eskye

To nosy Nancies: No, it is not your business that I am gay. You don't need to be surreptitious about it, either. You don't have any right to ask me incredibly personal questions about my sexual life, nor about who is the "man" or "woman" in the relationship, and I definitely don't appreciate you telling me I'm "Too pretty to be gay" and "Haven't you tried men?" and "You just need the right one..." I get enough of that from my _parents_.

You also don't need to be so incredibly "considerate" about things every time someone says some politically incorrect words about gender or orientation. I really couldn't care less. Treating me like a curiosity is not treating me like a normal person. I would really just prefer if if you would leave me alone and completely ignore the fact that I'm gay... My animals do.

To me grandmother: Just because I'm an English/Envi Sci double major doesn't mean I'll never get a good job. I actually really enjoy working at a reptile store, and I will do what makes me happy.

To my long term girlfriend:... Why can't you just come out to your parents, please? We've been dating all this time and you haven't said a word to them, though they're intensely liberal and completely support gay marriage. _You'll be fine._

To those who don't understand why I have 80+ herptiles, plus my hedgehogs. It's not your business what makes me happy, and I certainly don't care about your opinions like "Your 4 foot snake could kill you, you know" and "How can you like them, they're so icky!" and "Don't you think that's a bit excessive...?"

I know quite a bit more than you do about them, considering that I was asked multiple times to go work at a reptile speciality store by the owner who has been breeding ball pythons, cornsnakes, bearded dragons, blue tongue skinks, and frilled dragons for _years_. I raise my own food and can tell you the nutritional value of most feeders. I work at the reptile store now, after quitting a previous job to go to this one. I get 50% off of everything, so expense is not an issue, ever. I'm fully qualified to take care of my animals, and not a one is unhealthy. In fact, I keep them healthier than most idiots with _one_. I am asked extremely often to take in rescues, so I really don't think anyone who has never kept a reptile or kept one properly has any right to question my care practices. I know what I'm doing, and if I don't, I have an incredibly large support network of other herptile hobbyists that adore me.

To my friend that has gotten into a nearly abusive relationship: You haven't properly talked to your best friends in two months. We ask you to do things with us and you say yes, then he tells you he doesn't want you to. We don't even know how you're doing. We never see you. You rehomed your hedgehog because he didn't like the fact that you had something that made you go back to your own place. You're paying rent in our apartment and you sneak in once a week to grab new clothes. Aren't all of your clothes at his place right now? He doesn't let you do anything, and we know you're embarrassed to talk to us because you know that we know that things just aren't right. You ignore all of our texts, and he barely lets you out of the house to go to work. You know that it's wrong, and you let him do it. Realize that if you don't keep in contact with us, you won't have anyone to go to. We miss you and we're worried, but you love him too much and ignore everything that is a warning sign of an abusive relationship. Talk to us. Answer our calls. If he murdered you we'd never know.

To people who ignore care advice from someone who actually knows what they're doing:
You have two 4 inch shuriken goldfish in a one gallon bowl. You ignore my advice saying they're "fine" when you just asked me how to deal with the fact that they have fin rot. You might as well dump out your bowl in the backyard.

Why do people ask for advice and not listen to save their animal's life if it's not convenient? Yes, replacing two goldfish is cheaper than the 150 gallon tank they really need, but you're going to keep replacing them. Doesn't that make you feel guilty?

And to the people who come in without researching a reptile at all and buying one, then come to my shop and ask me why it's dying or ill... Did you not realize you needed more than a ten gallon tank and iceberg lettuce for a bearded dragon? Your lizard is so shot with MBD that he can't lift his head, and slide-crashes into everything. I couldn't even give him a proper slurry without getting it all over his face. How oblivious are you? Wouldn't you have noticed this, I don't know, a few months before it's progressed so far? Didn't you wonder why its head and limbs were completely deformed? Or was that "cute"?

I can't even deal with idiots on the subject of herps...

(P.S. To my hedgie Winston, my iPhone has multiple very distinct teeth marks in the top now. Stop biting it and trying to play tug-a-war with me.)


----------



## cardiologineer

To my mom:
My identity is my business. You don't get to tell me it's not real, or that Im just pretending, simply because you never imagined I'd be this way. Just because you're worried what your family might think of you having a queer and atheist daughter, does not mean it's ok for you to tell me how open I can be with them about myself. And me defending myself from other people doing just what you have done to me by telling them to deal with my identity is not rude or confrontational, it's me being sick and tired of people trying to tell me that they know me better than myself. 
When you texted me six months after I came out to you guys telling me you had never really believed me and that I was just going through a phase, I spent a majority of the day crying. I had to skip class and volunteering because I was so hurt. And it's things like that which make me not trust you enough to tell you I'm seriously depressed. Telling you would make it so much easier to get the meds I'm realizing I really need. But I can't bring myself to do it, so I'm doing this the hard way, by myself.

To my partner:
I know you have been extremely worried about me lately but I wish that you'd at least ask my permission before telling your parents very personal stuff about my mental health. All I ask is that you run it by me before you tell someone, unless I'm in immediate danger. Aside from this you've been amazing, especially on the days I can barely function and don't feel up to being open with you but you never get mad, you just hold me and that's all I want in those moments.


----------



## FiaSpice

Avarris said:


> To those who question my singlehood: My divorce took over two years. I've legally been single for 4 months.. I like it that way and I don't wanna change it. Quit trying to hook me up. If I wanted to "get some" I can go down the street to the bar and "find me some". I have a "BOB" at home to take care of me and I'm good with that for now, Okay?


 :lol: I like that!


----------



## momIImany

OK, I'll add. 
I'm single by choice. I tried living with someone and it didn't work out. No, I'm not gay - but sex isn't everything. And Even if I was - there is nothing wrong with that and again, It's my business! Yes, I do live with my mother. No the apron strings are not there - we have a business together -a Bed & Breakfast. It's lonely to come home from work to an empty house - even if you do have animals. Why not live with someone you love and share the expenses. We get along great and we've traveled all over the world together. My mother is my best friend - but I am not a "Mommy's girl". I do have my own life thank you very much. I choose this life style. It works for me. I cook - she cleans. Sweet deal. If you have a problem with this - you deal with it. I don't have to! :lol:


----------



## FiaSpice

cardiologineer said:


> To my mom:
> My identity is my business. You don't get to tell me it's not real, or that Im just pretending, simply because you never imagined I'd be this way. Just because you're worried what your family might think of you having a queer and atheist daughter, does not mean it's ok for you to tell me how open I can be with them about myself. And me defending myself from other people doing just what you have done to me by telling them to deal with my identity is not rude or confrontational, it's me being sick and tired of people trying to tell me that they know me better than myself.
> When you texted me six months after I came out to you guys telling me you had never really believed me and that I was just going through a phase, I spent a majority of the day crying. I had to skip class and volunteering because I was so hurt. And it's things like that which make me not trust you enough to tell you I'm seriously depressed. Telling you would make it so much easier to get the meds I'm realizing I really need. But I can't bring myself to do it, so I'm doing this the hard way, by myself.


that's sad... here's a hug


----------



## lilythehedgie

Dear annoying girl at school who is looking for any reason to gossip: Stop spreading rumors. You wonder why none of your friends like you anymore. It's because you have spread rumors and hurt us in many ways, so we don't want to be friends with you. Gossiping is not "cool" and will not make you popular. Everyone is frustrated and cannot take it anymore. You used to be all nice and kind. What happened? 

Dear irritating people who freak out when they find out I have a hedgehog: Yes, I'm not joking. Yes, she is pokey. No, she does not spear my hand with her quills. No, she does not shoot me with quills or eat my fingers. No, she is not an awful pet to have. Just because you do not want one does not mean you have to be obnoxious about her. Saying that a hedgehog is one of the worst pets you could ever have is not okay in any circumstance. She is sometimes better than any human to talk to, and she will just sit and cuddle with me regardless of what's going on. They are very sweet pets when taken care of properly and have been given lots of love.


----------



## cinnicotsucre

To the jerk who tells your little sister that when santa comes into the house tonight, he will steal her and cook her in a pot. Little sister now terrified of santa. hates christmas, locked herself in the bathroom and won't come out. thanks dad.


----------



## hedgielove89

Well I got out of a 8 1/2 year relationship back in April and I have been seeing a guy for about 4 1/2 months now, after being single all summer. Now this guy is moving 2 1/2 hours away and doesn't know what he wants to do about us. There is a part of me who wants to give it a try, but there is a part of me that just wants it to end. I have conflicting feelings because there is this guy that I have had a crush on for a really long time and we have been talking a lot and he only lives 20 minutes away. He knows about the situation I am in with this guy of 4 1/2 months. I have strong feelings for both but I feel like the distance would be too hard, I am a PDA kinda girl, I love to cuddle and hold hands. I don't know what to do. I fought for him to give long distance a try, but I just dunno if I will be able to handle it


----------



## SouthernSweet

My family is royally mussed up. I have no intention of trying to repair it; that is not my place, not my role, not my responsibility.

The obsession with cleanliness and the inability to recognize it is disgusting and has shown no sign of ending anytime soon.
I moved out a few years ago because my Dad raised a knife at my back for making a joke about dishwater.
He's taken my brother's car and only way to get to his internship because my brother left a day's worth of clothing on his bedroom floor. With the way he's treated when he visits him, it's not surprising he intends to cut himself off from our dad the instant he is independent.

And my little sister increasingly displays indications of mental issues (illogical phobias, discovering new things to hate on a daily basis, obsession with career and financial success, bullying).

My dad and his wife strongly dislike/hate my hedgehog, and I hate that I cannot share the joy Quinnlee brings me with the people I love the most.
I hate that I have to hide that I'm getting a second hedgehog, just so that I don't have to listen to them babble on about how stupid pets are.
Then why are they keeping my cat? That won't even take proper care of her, and then refuse to let me take her. They were annoyed when I pointed out that her respirations are two to three times the rate they should be, and that "giving her a change" in cat food is not actually healthy, particularly when they are going from buying good, meaty food to Purina. One I'm living on my own, I fully intend to kidnap the poor girl so that she can live out her last few years in peace (she is approaching old age).

I don't want to hear about financial problems when I know we have college savings, which we have barely touched because we have earned excellent scholarships. Oh, except for the stepsister. I have no idea where her private out-of-state college and endless wardrobe funding comes from.

Oh. And I will laugh whenever the heck I want, because it's healthy to have a sense of humor. I will walk around with a smile on my face because I love what I have done and am doing with my life. I love the people I have surrounded myself with; I love nursing; I love my relationship with God. Why on earth should I not be enjoying what I have been blessed with? I'm not going to be sensitive to how my smiling and laughter offends my dad, because I cannot allow his sickness to bring me back down into my own.

I am glad he noticed my personality changed. What grieves me is that he doesn't like it. How is it so wrong to go from being a depressed, suicidal doormat to a woman with a life and goals and satisfaction? I love my new ADD medicine and being able to focus and follow through with tasks; I also love not walking around wishing I were dead all day. It's terrible to think he wishes I were the way I was before.

As always, upward and onward.


----------



## momIImany

SouthernSweet,
I'm glad you were able to escape an unhealthy lifestyle and are on the road to a wonderful, fulfilling life; where you will be helping people through your nursing. Good luck.


----------



## nikki

I just want to remind everyone this is a child-friendly forum, please remember that before posting. Any post that are deemed rude or inflamitory will be deleted.


----------



## danilious

to every person how gives me weird or nasty stares or even called me the devil once because I'm goth. At least i have respect for people, and just because I'm different doesn't give you the right or need to disrespect me. i don't do that to everyone because their belief and freedom to express them self is in a different way than me. I have to say that i hate that part of human nature to judge people.


----------



## jholstein11

to my dear 18 year old son:

I love you, I really do... but you are lazy as the day is long. I am your stepmom, not your maid. Oh... and pass english, please. It's the language we speak and I think you should have a better grasp. Sorry I'm not doing cartwheels to help pay for college. You have no job, you have no car, you have no drive. That doesn't sound like a good investment to me.

xoxox
Jennifer.


----------



## charleston213

no offense to but ANOINT DOES NOT MEAN TO LICK QUILLS! it simpily means to rub on oil. so use the freakin word right people


----------



## Avarris

Yes, I left my husband 3 years ago. Yes I dated for awhile immediately following the end of my marriage. I got out of that relationship because I saw it for what it truly was. So yes, I have been single for 2 years, although legally only a few months. You pursued me last year briefly. We set up date after date for two weeks, and I continually got blown off. A week later I found out that not only are you dating, but you are dating a COWORKER of mine and she is MOVING in. Now that 9 months has passed and you find yourself single again, you want to try to pursue me again. I give you the opportunity, however due to my car accident, sometimes I am in so much pain I want to cry. This was something I definitely told you about in our conversations. I called off that opportunity because, quite frankly I don't like to let people see me in that much physical pain. Now you want to give me the silent treatment and be all pissy about calling off ONE date. Obviously you aren't who you tried to lead me to believe you were. Guess you missed that second chance that I shouldn't have even considered. Yeah, I think I'll remain single for awhile longer. Who knows maybe for another 5 years if that's what makes me happy. You know why? Ultimately, my goal in my lifetime is to BE Happy. No one around me can make me happy until I am happy with me. I am UNWILLING and INCAPABLE of changing who I am for anyone. I did that my entire life and it has gotten me physically, emotionally, and psychologically abused. So much so that I don't even know who I am, what I like,what my personal goals are, and what my OWN hobbies are. I've always been defined by my significant other, I can't do that anymore. It would kill me. It's High Time I define myself for myself by myself, and find a way to be happy with whoever I may be. Yep, singlehood is the best thing for me, even if it ends up that I am single the remainder of my lifetime. At least I'll be happy with who I am, and I'll know who that is.


----------



## SouthernSweet

Hoookay, not sure when the image-editing community on Horseland got so snobbish.

I have been a part of the "image manipulation" community since near to its beginnings - it seems strange that it's been over a decade. I always have and always will give stock artists full credit for their beautiful resources. Their names go on my images, and hyperlinks to their galleries go into my gallery submissions.

But now a moderator on Horseland wants to give me a hard times because I'm not putting a full-on "stock from NAME at WEBSITE.com" on the completed image.
It's not necessary, it does not one favors. Type in the name have already written onto the image in google, and that person's gallery is the _first_ thing that pops up. It's that easy! I don't need full sentences plastered all over my images (many of my manipulation use ten or more stock images); it's not like you can click them and go to the site, you have to search anyhow! What is this snobbery that says I have to follow a format? It's not in any rules anywhere. I do as the stock artists ask and give them full credit as well as hyperlinks.

The form of accreditation they're asking me to use originates from image manipulation studios, and I followed the format _while_ I was a staff member at such studios, because that was the _rule_. I'm not in a studio, and I'm using my own preferred format.

I'm not writing a peer-reviewed journal; I'm not writing a ten page English paper. So what's with the format nazis?


----------



## Alex

This is absolutely amazing, thank you for making this thread!

You need to get over yourself; you may have dated him for two years, but he left you for a reason, and only continued to be friend with you because he felt sorry for you. Just because we happened to start dating the week after he got back from the Olympics does not mean I am just 'with him for his medal'; saying this just makes you look insecure and more pathetic, and proves that you just can't get over him. Despite all your constant attempts at getting back with him I'm actually not jealous, like you keep insisting, I actually feel sorry for you, because every time you pull one of your stunts, he tells me every reason he would never get back with you. He's found someone that actually cares about him in me, and it's about time you run along and jump in front of a train.

Yes, I realize I've made mistakes, and I realize I've messed up a lot in the past couple months. But I just had _spinal_ surgery. I already feel horrible and useless and you telling me I'm nothing but a disappointment really doesn't help. Please stop, because really, I _do_ get how much of a failure I am. I don't need you reminding me every day as soon as I wake up. Also, threatening to throw me out of the house because I got my lip pierced was a little over the top, wasn't it? I'm 21 years old, I'm not a child anymore.

I can't do this anymore. I'm sorry but I was friends with both of you, and just because the split was rough doesn't mean you can try and make me choose sides; ****, even if you did try and make me choose sides I would choose hers. For the past month I know you've been telling me lie after lie about her, making up all this crap just so you had an excuse to leave her; but do you know how horrible of a person you are? You don't text someone while they're at work and tell them you're leaving after three years, and not be there when they get back. Really, you should be ashamed of yourself; I want to be your friend still, but after knowing everything you did to her, I just can't.

I'm sorry but you have gotten really, really irritating in the past few months. You are and have always been one of my best friends, but don't come complaining to me about your boyfriend and how he's changed and how he's not the person he used to be anymore, and most of all don't tell me you don't want to be with him anymore when you won't do a **** thing about it. I know you've been with him for a long time now, I was there at the start. I know you love the person he used to be, I know you used to care about that person. But by your own admission he's not that person anymore, and I'm getting tired of you complaining about it for three hours every time I see you when you won't do anything about it. Leave him. That's what I'm going to say and it's all I'll say. I love you, but Jesus. Just stop.


----------



## FiaSpice

To the ones that gave me unsolicitated advice on my health:

Not because you know somone that has MS and did/eat X thing and got better that means it's good for me. Everyone has different problem even when they share a disease. Please let me, my nurse and my neurologist (who, I've been told numerous times) is the best in Canada. I don't believe in micacle remedies/diet, I believe in research and proof thanks you very much.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Wow, I haven't been on this website in a long time! I see a lot of unfamiliar usernames but Idk if anyone remembers me, I don't even remember when my last post was. Carlos has been doing great and I am happy to see this thread because I DO have something I have always wanted to say.

I do not mean my "rant" in any hostile way, truly, it is just something I thought about many times! So keeping the rules in mind, this is what I have to say 

I just want to say, that as a person living in California, it is not a huge deal to own an exotic pet. Obviously anything major like a bear or a tiger would get noticed.... but frankly everyone and their mother owns a ferret in San Diego, where I live, and I know of several other hedgehog owners. I still have Carlos after over two years. There are no patrols who knock on your door asking "hey if you have any exotic pets hand 'em over, criminal!" Our petstores sell exotic pet supplies such as care books, formulated kibbles, cages and accessories specially made for ferrets, hedgehogs, sugar gliders and other exotics. There are vets who are VERY capable and willing to treat exotic pets in their clinics, despite them being illegal to own. I have never heard of anyone I know losing their exotic pet, it really is not news worthy to have one. Basically as long as you don't have some shoddy outdoor farm or are not letting droves of exotics out into the wild, you are not going to get noticed. :lol: Just putting it out there from someone who has lived it their whole life!


----------



## Avarris

Boo-hoo some boys aren't going to get college scholarships, educations, won't be able to play football, and are going to be labeled sex offenders for the rest of their lives. Cry me a river. What about the damage those boys caused that girl? Every decision, every relationship, every choice she makes for the rest of her life is going to be tainted by the choice they made for her when she couldn't.

Guess what, ABC CNN, BBC, USA Today, those boys made that choice. Don't mourn the opportunities they threw away. Mourn the opportunities they took from a 16 year old girl.


----------



## FiaSpice

Avarris said:


> Boo-hoo some boys aren't going to get college scholarships, educations, won't be able to play football, and are going to be labeled sex offenders for the rest of their lives. Cry me a river. What about the damage those boys caused that girl? Every decision, every relationship, every choice she makes for the rest of her life is going to be tainted by the choice they made for her when she couldn't.
> 
> Guess what, ABC CNN, BBC, USA Today, those boys made that choice. Don't mourn the opportunities they threw away. Mourn the opportunities they took from a 16 year old girl.


I agree. A lot of my American FB friend told me about that and I'm just gutted. Nothing justify a rape, nothing. And I'm not gonna have an ounce of sympathy for the criminal.


----------



## Avarris

It floors me hour the media is showering them with sympathy and empathy. They made their choices, they got caught and need to live with the consequences. One of the attorneys is trying to appeal the sex offender registration on one of them because of the damage it will cause the boy for the rest of his life. Personally, I think every offender should have it tattooed on their foreheads so we all know we're dealing with a predator. They shouldn't be allowed to hide from their choices. Especially when they take those choices from other people. Let alone decide that it isn't enough to rape her physically, but to stream it on social media and have all bear witness to the barbaric atrocity. If they were proud enough to do that, than being branded as a sexual predator shouldn't be an issue for them. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## kvmommy

Oh boy...where do I start?

You are staying in our basement as a favor from my husband. We drastically reduced the rent we usually rent it out for because your wife decided to move to Texas while you were finishing your last year of your navy contract. You pay $400 a month rent, she pays $400 a month rent. You have no kids, your BAH covers your rent plus an additional $600. Your wife is a full time nurse and makes more than my husband. You make almost as much as my husband. You have no kids. I don't work, so you guys make over 3 times what we do! Then you have the audacity to ask my husband to remove 2 months rent in exchange for you helping with repairs and clean up around the house. Of course my idiot husband agrees. In the dead of winter when it costs us $500 a month in oil to heat the house, and $200 in electricity. Then you say you want to rip up the carpet in the basement because you knew that is what I had planned on doing someday. I say that I'm not ready to refinish the concrete IF there is concrete because I'm worried there might be asbestos tile. You say, its not a big deal if the concrete is dirty you'll just deal with it until i'm ready to refinish it. YOU say that you know how to deal with asbestos tile and I say no..if there is tile stop. He seemed so desperate to justify the reduced rent I foolishly went along with it. So a few hours later I come down to only half the carpet ripped up and a bunch of tile shattered into a million pieces. Which normally tile is considered non-friable and not nearly as dangerous when left in whole pieces. AND you ripped up chunks of concrete in the process.Then you tell me that you can't finish until you get back from your month long vacation home. You come back you don't touch it for a month. I finally get it tested and sure as ****, its asbestos. You risked my life and your **** life, none of which matter....YOU RISKED MY KIDS LIVES! Now I have to pay almost $3000 to have it remediated and still pay to install a **** floor over it. You cost me thousands of dollars so you can have $800 reduced when you make sooooo much more than us. To top it off, you just come up and eat our food that i'm cooking. You ate my porterhouse steak that was sitting on the stove because I wanted to eat it in peace and quiet after my 2 and then 4 year old went to bed. Then when I nicely confront you about the asbestos you blame me...then you say Mesothelioma doesn't manifest for 20-30 years and we'll be old so its not a big deal. I'm sorry...but first of all, 50-60 years old is still plenty young to die of a crippling, terminal cancer. But beyond that...my kids will be in their 20's. They will still be babies. Then you say well, "by then we'll have the cure for cancer. In fact, scientist were able to grow a human ear on a rat, so by then they'll be able to grow lungs." No apology...just some stupid excuse. If Karma is right and what you do to others comes back to you by 3, then I hope you suffer miserably. 

I love you so much, but you make me miserable. You are lazy and selfish. You get mad because I'm so wrapped up in our babies, but I wouldn't have to be if you shared the **** load. You barely helped me when I got my gall bladder out. I let you sleep in all the time when you're home but you just can't let me sleep in. I can count on 2 hands the amount of times you cooked for me...and it was always bacon or ramen. No thanks I eat healthy. Oh and speaking of healthy, you're a grown adult. If you don't like green food then suck it up because 1.) its good for your health 2.) you set an example to our kids. I'm tired of you drinking Mt. Dew 3 times a day...not eating the leftovers I send with you to work. Yeah...I know you give it away because your friend told me recently how he missed you being here because he enjoyed eating my cooking so much. You'd rather eat a bag of chips than the food that cost money, is healthy and I slaved over. I bought a push mower because its good for the environment. You don't like it because its more work and doesn't cut crab grass well. So you spent more money to buy an gas lawn mower. When instead you get off your lazy butt and fix our lawn so there is no crabgrass. Or better yet...why don't you actually mow the **** lawn! I understand you're gone over 1/2 the year and you're stressed and tired. But there is no excuse to not do the mans job when you're home. Have you thought about me? I have 2 little kids, a house thats falling apart, and major illnesses. I'm freaking tired and stressed too! You think my diseases are in my head??? I can't prove I have fibromyalgia but I do have PAC's in my heart, I was hospitalized for 3 days for pancreatitis, I have 4 bleeding gastric ulcers and 2 bleeding duodenal ulcers. I have IBS and chronic diarrhea. I have bizarre symptoms and strange blood work to go along with it. I have been seen by oncologists and auto immune specialists. I have so many pills I can't keep track of. While you're gone and i'm alone with my kids in CT, with my family in CT and your family in VA, I get my lymphnode out and have to recover from the surgery by myself with my 2 kids. I have to live in fear because they believe they finally know what I have and that is B-sign lymphoma. I believe that they can hopefully put me in remission but I have so many friends and aquaintances that lost the battle after 10-15 years. I don't want to die. I don't want to leave my babies. I love them more than life itself. I want to see them grow up and live their beautiful lives. I am 32 and have lost both sets of grandparents, my father and my brother. I don't want my kids to suffer that way. And yet, I have to live in fear that if I do have it and I do die, what kind of parent you'll be. You can't do anything. You don't know our kids. You don't know where their dentist is, who their pediatrician is, or where my daughter goes to school. Do you know our daughter has a 'boyfriend' in school? Do you know that I worry every day because of how she reacts to this boy now doesn't bode well for her future relationships. Do you know she changed her favorite color to sky blue? Do you know she cries for you almost every day and I glorify you to her so she feels that love and bond. Do you know that our 2 year old son wants a ferret and a cat? Do you know that he already has a favorite color yellow? I know you're not here alot but if you spent time with them the last time you were home, you'd know these things. How about me? I gave up my career in the army in order to be together and raise our family together. I turned down a fantastic job with the FBI for the same reason. I turned down a job making 6 figures for the same. I gave up my body, and my beauty (which I might add that I was out of your league when we met). I have given up my health and sanity. I love you...God knows I do...I can't help that. I wish you loved me the same. You're lucky I believe in the sanctity of marriage.

You're one of my best friends but I don't know why. You are narcisstic and a terrible mom. You have the worst acne and acne scars; limp, thin hair and are just not pretty. I can't believe your husband lets you spend over $5000 on pictures in the past 2 years. You're not a model and you never will be. Thats why when you go to the auditions you get turned away. You have your pictures photoshopped so much it doesn't even look like you anymore. Instead of buying your kids things, you get used toys for them so you can get photoshopped pictures. I can't believe your husband just bought you $3000 tickets to go to the veronica mars premiere and after party. You lock your kids in the room because they are bugging you and complain that they're up all night. But you put them down for 4 hours naps at 4 pm. Then you call me hysterical at midnight and wake me up because your kids won't go to sleep. You feed your kids junk. They don't eat anything real. They won't touch fruits or veggies. You give your youngest a box of cookies a day. You don't clean, you don't cook. Your husband comes home from a long day at work, cleans the house and cooks the most amazing dinners. He goes to bed at 9 pm and is up at 3 am...so he can have some alone time. But you 'get lonely' and wake him up around midnight several nights of the week. You feel like you're in a competition with me regarding us both having Lyme disease and make stuff up after reading it. You read about lyme rages and started violently attacking your husband in the middle of the night because he wanted to sleep rather than watch tv with you and called it lyme rages. You denied your oldest daughter might be on the autism spectrum when I suggested it, back when it would have really benefited her to receive treatment. But now that she's 5 and still not potty trained and talks less than my 2 year old, a doctor suggests she might have aspergers. So now you tell everyone that she HAS aspergers (even though its not an official diagnosis) and that it means she is a genius. When your husband deploys you make your dad fly to CT to drive down with you 16 hours and you stay with your folks. You don't help them cook or clean and get mad when your mom gets so fed up she takes the clothes out of the laundry that you left for 3 days and sets in a basket in your room. You rant and rave and call her a dumb retarded bitch, knowing she has brain damage from a stroke she had in her 30's. You expect everyone to do everything for you...you are a child. I tolerate you because I have no one else, I think your husband is great and I worry about your kids.

And then there's me. I am sorry to my kids...you guys are brilliant and fantastic. My daughter, you have so much responsibility for a just now 5 year old. You take such good care of your brother and are incredibly helpful. You drive me insane with your energy and stubborness but I think that someday it will be such a benefit to you. my son...you are my cuddle bear, although you drive me nuts with your clinginess. You always want me and love me no matter how bad I am. I'm so sorry for always screaming these past few months and not having energy to play with you guys like I used to. I'm sorry the house is always a mess and I don't do education stuff nearly enough anymore. You guys are the only reason I get up and don't just waste away... and yet I can barely deal with you guys. Especially my daughter. You're so much like your dad in ways and it gets on my nerves...but there are so many great qualities you share that I don't give you enough credit for. You are simply the most amazing person I've ever met. I'm sorry I'm so grumpy at you. I promise things will get better. 

OMG....I can breathe!


----------



## Vivalahedgielution

To the people who I miss and wish I didn't:

I hate that I think about you. It wastes my time especially considering I'd bet you probably don't ever have that problem with me.
I really really hope that the people you have in your life in the future are treated far better than you (and you know who you are) treated me.
Luckily, I learn from my mistakes and always try to do better. Hopefully you learn this skill too.


----------



## Alyybear

What a great idea! I actually posted this on my facebook this morning as I just couldnt keep it in any longer! I think more need to hear it though...

I dont understand how some people can preach tolerance of gays etc, but then post the most offensive hateful inappopriately spiteful over the top bulls**t during the holidays. If you are not of that religion, dont celebrate the holiday. I had a very upsetting experience yesterday during Easter, because somebody posting something so over the top offensive, that I lost all respect for them as a person and immediately deleted them from my facebook. Its too bad since I thought highly of them before they did that. I'm not even Christian, but I read it and was so upset I felt sick. Tolerance is not a one way road. You can not expect people to be tolerant of your beliefs, If you are not tolerant of all beliefs. Thats not how tolerance and acceptance works. You cant pick and choose according to what you want...


----------



## bluebyrd333

Oooo I like this thread ( thread right? I'm not familiar with the terminology) 
Also note I know not everyone agrees with what I'm about to say but...... 
I mean no offense but to all that say " hedgehogs are not a good pet for kids and teens," this is an unfair generalization. Though in the past some kids may have not been proper hedgie owners, but to me a younger hedgehog owner who saves their own money up and does all the cleaning, bathing, nail trimming, and covers almost all expenses I just get angry when I read that If you don't know what I or any kid does for their pet than you can't say that we aren't responsible. And I'm sure some kids neglect their hogs but it just is not fair to the ones that don't to say that. I'm sure that a bunch of people hear about kids being bad owners because people don't talk about the good ones. Sorry if you disagree but hearing people say things like that get me all riled up.


----------



## Nancy

bluebyrd333 said:


> Oooo I like this thread ( thread right? I'm not familiar with the terminology)
> Also note I know not everyone agrees with what I'm about to say but......
> I mean no offense but to all that say " hedgehogs are not a good pet for kids and teens," this is an unfair generalization. Though in the past some kids may have not been proper hedgie owners, but to me a younger hedgehog owner who saves their own money up and does all the cleaning, bathing, nail trimming, and covers almost all expenses I just get angry when I read that If you don't know what I or any kid does for their pet than you can't say that we aren't responsible. And I'm sure some kids neglect their hogs but it just is not fair to the ones that don't to say that. I'm sure that a bunch of people hear about kids being bad owners because people don't talk about the good ones. Sorry if you disagree but hearing people say things like that get me all riled up.


It might be a generalization but it is true, especially in regards to young children. Of course it depends on the child and the personality of the hedgehog. A calm, laid back hedgehog will be fine with just about any child. A shy, quilly, reacts to every noise hedgehog, will very quickly loose the interest of even the most devoted and patient, child or teen. Again, this depends on the child and the hedgehog.

Kids can make great owners. I think 9-10 is a perfect age.

Usually when people make the generalization it means that parents should be well researched and be prepared to take on the care of the hedgehog if the child looses interest. That is true of any pet.


----------



## SammieStyles

Just wanted to get this off my chest~

Dear Society. I'm 19 and haven't hit "Home run". WHY on EARTH is that SUCH a "bad" thing? Isn't that supposed to be normal? Sorry if I didn't "Lose it" at 13 like everybody else in my freakin' town, sorry if I consider that a special bond between people. And that I want to wait for somebody special to share that bond with. Doesn't mean I'm prude (That's not considered foul language, is it? :S), it just means that I want to wait for the right guy, and not just random hook-ups. It's MY body, sorry if I don't want the world to see it! What kind of world do we live in where the media makes you feel embarrassed or ashamed of something like this at NINETEEN YEARS OLD? Why does everybody I know treat it as if I'm from a different planet just because I want to wait?


----------



## Alyybear

We have a virigin friend in her late 20's. Dont feel alone


----------



## momIImany

I applaud your choice. There is nothing "wrong" with wanting to wait for the right person to come along. I personally think that 19 is too young but some people have met the right one at an early age. Go with your gut ~ only you know what is right for you and you have to live with your decisions.  Peer pressure sucks! But it is none of their business. I was date raped at 19 and I was a virgin. It screwed me up for years to come. Be true to yourself.


----------



## hanhan27

BAHHHH!! Don't buy a darn pet if you have no intentions of taking it to the vet and you can't even afford to buy groceries every week! Don't get an 8 week old puppy and leave it in a crate all fricken day while you're at work and then leave him sitting in the stupid crate when you're home because he's 'too hyper' and 'doesn't listen'! Maybe if you let him out of the crate, or hmm, maybe TRAINED him, or took him for walks, or did anything other than yell at him and push him away, he wouldn't be so wound up and desperate for attention.

End rant.

*Deep breath*


----------



## jkwan

SammieStyles said:


> Just wanted to get this off my chest~
> 
> Dear Society. I'm 19 and haven't hit "Home run". WHY on EARTH is that SUCH a "bad" thing? Isn't that supposed to be normal? Sorry if I didn't "Lose it" at 13 like everybody else in my freakin' town, sorry if I consider that a special bond between people. And that I want to wait for somebody special to share that bond with. Doesn't mean I'm prude (That's not considered foul language, is it? :S), it just means that I want to wait for the right guy, and not just random hook-ups. It's MY body, sorry if I don't want the world to see it! What kind of world do we live in where the media makes you feel embarrassed or ashamed of something like this at NINETEEN YEARS OLD? Why does everybody I know treat it as if I'm from a different planet just because I want to wait?


SammieStyles, I didn't hit a 'Home Run" until I was 19, and I've been with him ever since (9 years in July)! I am proud of my 'number,' specifically my lack thereof;there is nothing the be ashamed of!


----------



## fionas_mommy

Dear everyone, yes I am a chemistry major. No I am not getting my PhD. I am going to get two masters, one in chem, one in high school education. Thats right, I want to teach chemistry to a bunch of teenagers. I do not want to spend 7 years of my life in an organic chemistry lab, 70 hours a week, for no pay, being a lab slave for someone who decides at 11 at night they have a great idea and it cannot wait until the morning to be tested, or that I need to come in at 5am to run a reaction while I worked until 2am at a job that actually pays me AND I have an exam that morning. No I will not miss my exam for your lab work. Maybe "GPA isn't everything" in the grand scheme of life, but it is quite vital to my future employees. I want to start a family. Do you know what my kid will look like if I work in an organic synthesis lab while I'm pregnant? I'm talking three arms, minimum. I should not have to feel bad that I want a normal life. I want to go to work in the morning, come home to my kids and husband, cook them dinner, help with homework, and go to bed. It's not the most exciting life but I've never had the normal family life and it's all I've ever wanted. Being a high school teacher doesn't mean I'm not smart enough to get a PhD. It just means I want to show others why I love chemistry. I learned differently than most of my classmates, so I feel like I understand how I can help all types of students. I wanted to save the world by discovering something amazing. What if I could save the world by saving one student who may have no one else? A highschool teacher saved me. It's called paying it back. It's not a cop-out. It's what I love. Leave me alone. 

To a certain few of my family members. Yes, my boyfriend is not Christian like I am. I am faithful in my beliefs, but they are my own. I do not push them onto others. You cannot help you who fall in love with. Would I love it for him to become one? absolutely. is it possible? actually, yes. but even if he never does, I love him and we do plan on getting married. Islam is not that different. If you would open your eyes, the Quran is not "evil", it actually has good things to say of Christians and Jews and the stories and messages are all there. You'd be surprised to see Moses in there. Jesus. Noah. All your familiar faces..they're there. Trust me, my minor is western religions..I think I know more about Islam than the news tells you. It has differences, there is no question. But why can't we raise our kids as an amalgam of both? God did not create religion...human beings did. Truth transcends religion. Being Christian is a man-made thing. Again, nothing will change my beliefs. You should know that by now about me. But I see NO problem in this relationship other than you people. Yet you had no problem with my ex, who went to church to pacify you, but had so LITTLE interest in religion or anything. You should hear the things he says about Christians now that we're not together. At least my boyfriend now and I share many, MANY of the same views. Just accept it. Our relationship isn't typical, but neither are we. On that note, to the rest of people who hate Christians, it just makes me sad. We humans are all judgmental, but I try my best. I support the notion of love all man..judging is God's job and for me to take over is just so un-Christian. So please, just because I am a Christian, do not assume you know all about "my kind." I love one another. What you all do in your life is up to you, so long as it is not harming me or my family. Not all Christians are anti-gay, hate-any-other-religion, world-was-created-in-7-day hypocrites. If you don't accept my beliefs that's fine. Just respect them enough not to call me ignorant, stupid, etc. because I would not say that about any other person because of their religion. 

Lastly, and on a hedgie-related note. Yes, my darling Fiona has passed. Yes, I still cry and get upset about it. When she went, that was the most upset I've been in a long time. Not just because I miss her, but because she was an animal who was suffering a terrible illness, and I am an animal lover. They cannot express their feelings and pain as we humans can, which is probably why I've always had the utmost sympathy for any animal. She was my baby, so yeah, it's gonna take some time to get back to normal. For anyone who tells me to just "go buy another porcupine," or acts as though small animals like hamsters, ferrets, hedgies, etc are all disposable and easily replaced, it makes me sad. Sad because you don't understand me, but more sad because you have never experienced the love that I, and many other pet owners, have experienced. No matter if it's a snake, tarantula, hedgie, cat, or a horse. They are our babies and even if you don't understand, have respect. Thanks

Wow that was therapeutic!


----------



## SammieStyles

Thanks guys < I feel like society just makes it out to be such a bad thing, I mean everything these days is so exploited, and everybody in my town "Lost it" at such a young age and that's all they talk about, it just makes it so awkward XD


----------



## abbys

To all the media outlets who took it upon themselves to treat the bombings in Boston as an action-packed political thriller in order to get ratings: You disgust me. You constantly lower the standards of journalism to that of a reality show to attract the uneducated masses without providing complete and un-biased news, and you are a major contributing factor to the intellectual decline of this country. You are the reason I left journalism and it was the best decision I ever made.

"Celebrity reactions to the bombing" is not journalism. Interviewing "eyewitnesses" who exaggerate their story just to get on screen is not investigative journalism. And I should not have to say this last part: Advertising for the 11 o'clock news by using blood spatter graphics and a sniper scope on the screen is not journalism. You are soulless fools who have decided to lower yourselves to attract Honey Boo Boo viewers just for ratings. For money.

It is my despereate, yet unrealistic, hope that you still have enough functional brain cells to open your eyes and return the media to the way it's supposed to be: Un-biased, facts only, relevant, educational, and respectable. I hope you look at yourselves in the mirror every morning and see the scum that you are. If you are unable to do that, do the world a favor and remove yourselves from the public.


----------



## hanhan27

^ +1

This whole thing reminds me of the Newtown shooting when initially, the news was saying it was Ryan Lanza, the shooters brother, who was responsible for the attack. I'm almost always disgusted by the news.


----------



## alexvdl

I'm going to be honest. I feel like three armed children would be useful.


----------



## abbys

alexvdl said:


> I'm going to be honest. I feel like three armed children would be useful.


I agree, but possibly for very different reasons...in what context are you talking about?


----------



## alexvdl

If you had a third arm you could type and use the mouse at the same time. They could hold your hand AND the bottle. Wash and dry the dishes at the same time!


----------



## abbys

Ahaha, ok good, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## fionas_mommy

alexvdl said:


> I'm going to be honest. I feel like three armed children would be useful.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I guess it was just wrong of me to think it would be a bad thing! lol


----------



## lanceawesome

To that guy who is not acting like who he should be to us! I hate you! 

You don't do your duties! YOU SUCK!!! I cant even talk to you! You dont even listen to me! Then you count what youve given me and keep claiming about the
*****. You're not a ***! You destroy my ***'s things! You dont even accept what you do!
Then you destroyed the laptop! Then youre like this guy that everybody must look up to! Its a good thing my ******** believe in you and not on us!!!! YOu filthy guy! Youre a grown up that doesnt act one! You blame everyone! YOU SUCK! YOU are the WORST *** ever! I hate you!!!!! You better not come back!

PS the censors are not bad words...i just feel theyre confidential
Just relaxed a bit... I just want to keep punching him


----------



## abbys

Dear World,

"Abbey" = A type of building, specifically a monastery.

"Abby" = A female name.

Seriously. Get it right. I work with some of you. I've even exchanged two dozen emails with one of you over the course of two days, and you still managed to say "Hi Abbey" EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. Not only do I end my emails with my name, my name is also in the email signature that's automatically generated each time.

I can maybe understand when it's the first time you've ever written my name, but after that there's no excuse. It's rude, insulting, and disrespectful not to take two seconds to make sure you're addressing someone correctly. I've known other girls to spell their names "Abbie," and even "Abbe" and "Abi." But never "Abbey." Know why? BECAUSE IT'S A BUILDING!!!

For the people I work with, I'm curious: how did you get a PhD without being able to read? And how did some of you achieve the rank of Senior Researcher and Faculty Member without being able to read? Does eBay sell diplomas now? Are you a wizard?

So, please, if you ever meet an Abby and aren't sure which way she spells it, default to "Abby." You'll be right 99% of the time.


----------



## SammieStyles

Abbys, I know the feel. People always tend to spell my name "Sammy" instead of "Sammie". Even on Facebook, where my name is clearly written out with an I-E, and people still put a Y at the end. I understand if they make a mistake without ever seeing my name, but if people are talking to me on Facebook chat where my name is clearly written out at the top of the chat, or in a username or something, they should at least be able to spell it properly -_-


----------



## hanhan27

abbys and sammiestyles - I feel your pain. My boss - who I've worked with for over 2 years - still spells my name Hanna. On everything. My uncle spells my name without the h at the end. And I totally understand that Hannah is commonly spelled Hanna, but seriously... It is written out correctly everywhere and my name has been the same for 22 years. I totally agree that it's disrespectful and it makes me feel like I'm not even worth people's time of day to glance at the CORRECT spelling of my name in my email or on my Facebook before they address me. Gr.


----------



## alexvdl

Does anybody actually read the forum before posting here? Do they completely ignore the search function? Is it that hard to do a little research before asking your questions?


----------



## abbys

At the risk of sounding like a grumpy old lady...

Spelling is important. Grammar is important. Punctuation is important.

I’m not talking about writing here on the forum. Forums are casual and relaxed settings. The occasional typo or typing in all lower case and that kind of thing isn’t a big deal. Besides, HHC members are smart and I haven’t really noticed a lot of stuff like that here. 

My rant is directed to the other 10% of the population (who speak English as a first language) who write entire emails without any punctuation. The people who end a statement with a question mark? The people who, when they type, may as well just be slamming their faces into the keyboard. I cringe when I read something like "your nice" or "he had tooken." I value education, and when you write or speak like that my first impression is that you are uneducated. You lose credibility and look incompetent. I'm far less likely to take advice or believe stories I hear from someone who doesn't have a grasp on the basics of their native language. The main things that drive me nuts when they're misused:

Your: This is your cow
You're: You are a cow

There: The cow is over there
Their: This is their cow
They're: They are cows

"They did well" not "they did good"

"She and I" not "me and her"

"Sneaked" not "snuck"

"Dived" not "dove"

Ok, deep breath. I feel like I've been posting on this thread a lot lately, but this will be my last rant for a while, I promise.


----------



## momIImany

LOL abbys. I feel the same way. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Lilysmommy

:lol: I feel your pain...I'm a nut about that kind of thing as well, and it just hurts when someone refuses to type at least halfway decently. :roll: I can get used to a friend having bad spelling if they at least try, but to not even try, or to type entire conversations in textspeak...just no.


----------



## AngelaH

This seemed the best place to put what's in my head: 
Thank you thank you thank you my sweet little Thistle, if it wasn't for you and my love and concern for your well-being, I don't think I would have made it through last night. Your sweet innocence and needing of my care is what stopped me. I love you so much, I couldn't trust someone else to take care of you like I do. 

I'm so very depressed and very lonely. Too many times now I've been let down or burned by 'friends'.


----------



## Tabi

If you tell me "honestly, I hope you die." don't come back a week later begging to be friends again, and definitely DO NOT try to tell me that I am less grown/mature than you because I chose to breed hedgehogs and you chose to work at panda express to make extra money during school. Those are both our choices. And I definitely do not breed hedgehogs to make money, as it costs just as much to do as it pays. Nobody wants to be your friend because you hate everyone and think you're better than everyone else. Ignorant "friends" make me angry. They fail at being a friend. :roll:


----------



## Kelcey

To specific parents: If you want something to baby for its whole life get a pet. Please don't baby your children their whole lives. Teach them to take care of themselves and be productive members of society. 

To their kids: your mom/dad does EVERYthing for you, buys you anything you want. Please, just please appreciate them for that. Don't cuss them out because they forgot one little thing. 

Also, I know people make mistakes, but after you've had one "surprise" baby that you can't really afford and your mom has to take care of for you, Do NOT have another one within just a few years. You know how the process works by now and how to prevent it. I don't even care if you don't get married, just be able to afford a baby before you have one. (again I am okay with the first mistake, stuff happens, but the second time. I'm just thinking, seriously?)


----------



## llankfo

1. Give him a freaking break!! You broke up months ago and you forced him into a relationship with you again. If he says he doesn't love you anymore and doesn't even like you, what makes you think the relationship will work? And, if you're going to do this, I don't want to hear about it. Don't ask for advice if you're just going to disregard everything I say. All your friends are trying to help and pushing them away for the sake of a boy is the last thing you should be doing right now.

2. You are not better than anyone else. You think that "speaking your mind" entails being a complete jerk to everyone and disregarding their feelings, when you really just do not have a filter. Grow up, and learn your place.

phew!!


----------



## chris-chris

To the person that threw a bible in my face as soon as you found out that I wasn't a Christian thanks really... Excuse me while I rant

I'm sorry I don't believe in what you do but at least I respect you and your religion... Okay? 
To the people who get angry because religion shouldn't be allowed in school, yeah I get it but you know what? I wouldn't take God out of the pledge, nor would I off the money or anything else, I respect the fact that this is what my country was founded on. Also when will you realize we are in a small town, with a small school... so yes there will be religious speakers of the Christian kind here get over it, if I can you can too.
To all the people who get angry because I carry around an anatomy book with "inappropriate pictures" I AM AN ARTIST I need references yes I have a book with such things in it, and yeah if ya look on my computer I have nude people for reference... get over it.
To the school that won't let girls wear spaghetti straps, yet boys can let their pant hang low, and scratch their balls in public is okay?
Why must people make big deal out of body parts, like yeah I understand that no one wants someone walking around with no pants on, but they make it so bad that I can't talk about the shape or draw they way a woman's chest should be, nor can I draw a nude male for muscle reference without getting snickers or yelled at.
Yes I talk about sex, yes I am 16, and yes I am a virgin and I plan upon being one until I feel like it, so yeah as of right now I classify myself as asexual. So stop making it a big deal that I talk about sex, it is natural and i find it and interesting subject, so yes I get curious and I watch it, but I am literally just learning things because I am curious... So yes random woman don't give me a disgusted look when my friend and I are discussing it, I am not talking to you nor am I bringing you into it.
Dear teacher who yelled at my pal for saying Jesus Christ, FYI Jesus wasn't his actual name it is a translation from Yeshua which is a Hebrew translation of Joshua so no she wan't using his name in vain. Next time you saying something about it I will stand up to it.
Just because I act immature and do stupid things does not mean I do not know anything nor that I have no problems... I know things and have experienced things far beyond my years I have to care for a family that isn't even mine, and I have to put up with emotional abuse just so I can go to collage. So don't act like you have any idea who I am.
Yes I read fanfiction about non-existent characters WHO CARES don't make it a big deal, I know their not real, okay?
Dear so called friend how dare you say that I am a horrid person, you call me white trash the day my step grandmother committed suicide and whats funny is I still forgave you then while I was absent at school you told everyone I was a lesbian, then you post all over my facebook about how much I love women... nearly giving my homophobic father a heart attack... and you call me a the demon yeah I know I've done crap stuff but you have to so stop making me out to be a bad person.


Rant done
Thank you


----------



## abbys

Chris-chris, I think if anyone has a right to rant, it's you. On the plus side, you're intelligent and mature and you've restored some of my faith in humanity.

Man, I don't miss high school...


----------



## chris-chris

abbys said:


> Chris-chris, I think if anyone has a right to rant, it's you. On the plus side, you're intelligent and mature and you've restored some of my faith in humanity.
> 
> Man, I don't miss high school...


Well thank you but some people have it worst than I, so I dislike ranting to much but it's nice to get it out...
Also I am glad to restore some faith in you that make me happy. I sometimes don't act to mature but, eh life's to boring if you act like that all the time. I believe true maturity come with having an open mind and being able to accept people...

But thank you I try to be smart and open-minded...


----------



## battag21

I'm in the Middle East this summer. I really like it here, but there are a couple of issues. First, I feel like everyone else in the program speaks Arabic super well and I just end up looking stupid, so I don't really talk much. I find them pretty intimidating and I don't want them to know how incompetent I am. Also, the men here are NOT afraid to let women know that they're being looked at/ hit on. I can tolerate the cars honking and the men shouting. What I can't deal with is the constant staring. Women can't walk down the street without men just staring at them, watching their every move. Even if they're completely covered up, nothing deters the guys. It genuinely freaks me out sometimes how bold a lot of these guys are when it comes to hitting on and objectifying women.

Also, my best friend/ boyfriend is in South Africa studying monkeys until June 14. He doesn't have internet access so I haven't heard from him since he left around May 21. So far, I've been doing very well; I haven't cried about it (yet...) and I've been functioning like a normal person. However, with the added stress of the Middle East, I feel like I'm going to break very soon if I don't hear from him. Because he can't call/ text/ email me, I have no idea if he's okay, plus I can't talk to him about what I'm dealing with here.

Finally, I miss my hedgehog so so much! The young lady taking care of him is so sweet and so wonderful, I know he's not even going to notice that I'm gone. He'll have a great time for these 2 months, but I won't. I miss cuddling with him, listening to him run on his wheel at night, and having my room smell like poopies all of the time. I miss stepping on his quills that get stuck in my carpet. I miss everything about real life. As incredible as it is to be studying overseas, I miss being home with my friends and family, and I miss speaking English!!!

Shookran ('thank you' in Arabic) for starting this thread, it makes me feel like I have someone to talk to, even if it's just the interwebs


----------



## SammieStyles

Battag21 I kind of know how you feel with your boyfriend being away. My dad used to be in the navy, and sometimes he'd have to go out to sea for like, months. He doesn't have a cell phone, and it's pretty hard to mail and contact people in the middle of the ocean, so it'd be so hard for us, going like 3 months without knowing any news whatsoever.. Especially when he'd have to go near war-zone countries. It's hard  But just keep your head up, I'm positive your boyfriend is doing fine!


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl

To my Mom:

Stopping saying that I worry about my hedgehog too much when you have no idea how well they hide their illnesses. Also stop trying to give me hedgehog care advice when you spend all your time on Facebook while I spend hours a day doing research on HHC.


----------



## abbys

I did not travel three hours into the wilderness only to be surrounded by smokers. I went camping you get away from people like you. If you are going to destroy the environment, you don't deserve to enjoy it. Period. You chose a "habit" that is so selfish that it harms the health of everyone and everything around you, and I am sick of your disgusting filth. I just wanted ONE DAY without smelling you, so I ventured into nature for the weekend. Lo and behold, my camp site was surrounded by four of you and your foul and repulsive smoke. And in the morning the ground was littered with YOUR toxic waste, but you're too worthless to even pick it up. In the spirit of total honesty, I kind of hope you were attacked by bears on your hike back home.


----------

